# Pan seared Halibut with Smokey Mac N Cheese



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2019)

Down to one more pack of halibut from the one I caught last summer. We really liked the last pan seared batch that I did so I decided to do that again. We've all been craving Mac n Cheese so I whipped up a batch. I used cheese that I cold smoked to give it that smokey kick. Normally I'd use paprika, dry mustard, and several other spices but I couldn't for the life of me find (eventually it turned up, but too late) the dry mustard. So while digging through the cupboard I found the Old Bay seasoning and decided to use that instead of the normal seasonings. Man was that a good idea. Really good substitution that we will use again. Here's the recipe for the Mac n Cheese.

*Mac n Cheese*

1 pound of your favorite macaroni noodles 

For the bechamel sauce:

1 stick of melted butter
1/4 cup flour
2 cups whole milk (half n half is a good sub too)
2 cups grated extra sharp white cheddar (I used Tillamook extra sharp white cheddar that I had smoked)
2 cups grated Colby jack (could sub Monterey) (I used Tillamook Colby Jack that I had smoked)
1 block cream cheese
salt, pepper to taste
2 tablespoons Old Bay seasoning (probably could go up to 3 tablespoons)

Pre-heat oven to 375, place rack in middle of oven. (note you can make the dish up to a day in advance of cooking it)

Cook the noodles in salted water until they are al dente. Drain rinse with cold water to stop cooking and set aside. 

While cooking the noodles get to grating the cheese. 

Over medium heat in a heavy sauce pan melt the stick of butter. 
Once melted whisk in flour. Continue to whisk until the mixture is a nice caramel color.
Slowly add milk whisking continuously. 
Once all the milk has  been incorporated add cheese in 1 cup batches, whisking continuously.
Finally add cream cheese again whisking until incorporated. 

In a 9x13 or similar sized casserole dish mix bechamel with noodles. Top with grated cheese (I used Tillamook cheddar) 

Cover with foil and bake in oven for 30 minutes. 

Uncover and place back into oven for 30 more minutes or until the top is bubbly and golden brown.


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 12, 2019)

Fantastic looking plate! I like how you used the smoked cheese for the mac n cheese. I usually cook it in my smoker with un-smoked cheese to get the flavor, but this would probably impart the smokiness better... LIKE!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow Case you came up with another winner!
So glad to have you back!
Al


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2019)

Great looking plate Case, you got that cheese just the way I like it!


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2019)

Case that all looks great!! likes
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks great! I could put down a plate of that! I do mac and cheese very similar except use smoked gouda, cheddar, parmesan, and cream cheese


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2019)

Man I love halibut and that mac n cheese looks phenomenal. Nailed it!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow....I mean seriously, just WOW!! That looks SOOOO good. Love the Halibut but that mac & cheese looks to die for. Do you deliver?

A much deserved LIKE for this one sir!!

Got my credit card ready....
Robert


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh, Man.... Awesome looking halibut accompanied by mac n cheese!!!  Mouthwatering....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2019)

Fantastic !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 12, 2019)

Awesome looking meal there guy. Everything's better with Old Bay on it from the beautiful Chesapeake Bay and Baltimore Md. home of the Old Bay seasoning.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Down to one more pack of halibut from the one I caught last summer. We really liked the last pan seared batch that I did so I decided to do that again. We've all been craving Mac n Cheese so I whipped up a batch. I used cheese that I cold smoked to give it that smokey kick. Normally I'd use paprika, dry mustard, and several other spices but I couldn't for the life of me find (eventually it turned up, but too late) the dry mustard. So while digging through the cupboard I found the Old Bay seasoning and decided to use that instead of the normal seasonings. Man was that a good idea. Really good substitution that we will use again. Here's the recipe for the Mac n Cheese.
> 
> *Mac n Cheese*
> 
> ...


Mighty fine vittles. Poor man's Lobster is always great.


----------



## xray (Dec 12, 2019)

That’s a great looking dish Case!!! I gotta agree with the Old Bay, it makes everything better, especially dishes with cheese and butter.

Like!


----------



## kit s (Dec 12, 2019)

I think you killed me....how will I go on....all I see is that meal....oh my....get hydrated for the saliva drain. Yep can I save loved it instead of just like.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Fortunately there's left over Mac n Cheese and it just to happens that I have a home cured ham to serve with it tonight! Is it dinner time yet???


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2019)

looks delicious!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks fantastic Case, I usually think of rice and fish, but now....

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks everyone! Fortunately there's left over Mac n Cheese and it just to happens that I have a home cured ham to serve with it tonight! Is it dinner time yet???


If you advertised left over halibut and no mac'n'cheese, that wouldn't happen in my house.

I love real "chicken of the sea".  For those that don't know north pacific fisherman have long regarded halibut as "chicken of the sea".  I agree with them.
That cat food quality tuna in can that claims chicken of the sea .... well, it isn't halibut.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> That cat food quality tuna in can that claims chicken of the sea .... well, it isn't halibut.



My favorite sandwich is grilled halibut. Close second is grilled tuna. 
We catch and can albacore. Haven't had store bought canned tuna in 30 + years.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2019)

Case,
That looks awesome.   I have a bunch of Halibut which I caught earlier this year which I need to consume.   So what's your pan seared Halibut recipe?  Maybe this will get me off my backside.   Thanks for posting it.

Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Case,
> That looks awesome.   I have a bunch of Halibut which I caught earlier this year which I need to consume.   So what's your pan seared Halibut recipe?  Maybe this will get me off my backside.   Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Craig



Hi Craig,

Pretty simple. I take the thawed halibut and dry it off with paper towels  and set it out to dry a bit (15-30minutes) while warming up the cast iron  pan (or other heavy pan). Heat enough oil over high heat. ( I used olive oil) Needs to be enough to cover the bottom of the pan by 1/8" deep. Oil should be shimmering.

Season the fish with S&P. Lower heat to medium high. Carefully place fish into pan presentation side down. Firmly press into pan. Cook for 3-5 minutes or until golden brown. Carefully flip fish, lower heat to medium-low and cook until fish is done.

If making a finishing sauce, remove fish from pan. De-glaze with white wine, add lemon juice from one lemon and 1-2 tablespoons zest, fresh dill and 1/2 stick butter. Reduce over medium heat. To this I'll sometimes add capers and garlic. Drizzle over fish.

The sauce that I made for this particular cook was  a beurre blanc sauce. I wasn't paying attention and left the heat on (should be off the heat when adding the butter) and it broke. Was still tasty but not pretty!   Here's the recipe:

Lemon Dill beurre Blanc

1 cup dry white wine, chardonnay recommended
1/3 cup shallots, minced
1/2 cup unsalted butter, cut into 1/2 inch cubes, chilled
3 tablespoons dill, chopped fresh
2 teaspoons lemon zest
3 teaspoons lemon juice
kosher salt, to taste
Directions:

In a small saucepan, heat wine, and shallots over medium-high heat, until reduced to 2 tablespoons, about 12-15 minutes.
Turn off the heat. Gradually add each cube of butter into the reduction, whisking each piece to create a thicker emulsified sauce.
Add the chopped dill, lemon zest and lemon juice into the sauce, whisking to combine. Taste the sauce and season with salt as needed. Set sauce aside.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe Case.  Maybe this will help reduce my Halibut inventory.


----------

